# Kann ich in meine bereits bestandene Fischereiprüfung nachträglich nochmal ansehen?



## fischer8888 (10. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

habe heute meine Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt und würde gerne nochmal einen Einblick in meinen Fragebogen bekommen.

Kann ich eine Einsicht in meinen Prüfungsbogen beantragen o.ä.?

Ich weiß, dass sowas zb. bei Abiturprüfungen möglich ist.
Gibt es sowas auch für die Fischereiprüfung? 

Würde gerne wissen, welche Fragen ich falsch hatte.

Sowas muss doch möglich sein oder? ...wenn man die amtliche Korrektur zB. anzweifelt, kann man doch bestimmt iwie Einsicht anfordern?

Bin um jede hilfreiche Antwort dankbar 

mfg paul


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kann ich in meine bereits bestandene Fischereiprüfung nachträglich nochmal ansehe*

Hängt sicher vom Bundesland und dem Verständnis der Prüfer ab.

Wobei ich mich immer wundere, warum das Jemanden so wichtig erscheint, das Er Anderen dann Aufwand verursacht.

Wenn Du über einen Zaun springst ist es doch auch unwichtig wie viel höher Du gesprungen bist.
Wenn Du eine Prüfung bestehst die nur bestanden oder nicht-bestanden werden kann, ist es ähnlich.
Fakt ist das es in der Regel 60 leichte Fragen sind, die man möglichst "alle" können sollte, aber nicht mal alle richtig beantworten muss.
Wenn Du unsicher bist, lerne weiter, aber nicht nur die Frage wo Du vielleicht unsicher warst.


----------



## Dieter02 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kann ich in meine bereits bestandene Fischereiprüfung nachträglich nochmal ansehe*

Bei uns war das direkt nach der Prüfung moglich, auf Wunsch könnte man kucken, war in Hessen

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kann ich in meine bereits bestandene Fischereiprüfung nachträglich nochmal ansehe*

Die Prüfungen werden ja durchgängig im Multiple Choice Verfahren abgehalten und dementsprechend maschinell ausgewertet. Was bringt dir da bitte eine anschließende Einsichtnahme? Wenn du nicht richtig markiert hast, dann ist das so. Wozu der Heckmeck?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kann ich in meine bereits bestandene Fischereiprüfung nachträglich nochmal ansehe*

Wenns ihn interessiert, reicht das doch als Grund zum Fragen...

Ist aber, wie Bernd geschrieben hat, hängt vom Bundesland und Prüfer/Prüfungsinstanz ab..


----------



## fischer8888 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kann ich in meine bereits bestandene Fischereiprüfung nachträglich nochmal ansehe*

Hm danke zumindest für die Antwort, hoffe auf mehr Antworten.

Ich habe für die Prüfung zu lange gelernt, sie in 5min geschrieben und hatte 59pkt (und weiß welcher Fehler es war). Es geht mir bei der ganzen Sache um was ganz anderes, möchte jetzt nicht ausholen und alles erklären  

Ist ja auch an sich meine Sache. Und soviel Arbeit mache ich damit ganz sicher niemanden  ...Iwo eine Schublade öffnen, Mappe rausholen und mich zum Besichtigen einladen. Finde das hält sich noch in Grenzen mit der Arbeit/Mühe 

Ich komme übrigens aus Frankfurt, also gehts um die hessische Prüfung.

Wenn mir hier niemand weiterhilft, rufe ich morgen sowieso mal bei der zuständigen Behörde und frage nach, aber da ich online nirgends eine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden habe, dachte ich mir es wäre mal ganz interessant zu fragen 

Mfg


ps: bei uns haben die Prüfer an ort und stelle per Hand&Schablone korrigiert, also nicht maschinell. ( verstehe nicht, wieso es immer wieder Leute gibt, die sich bewchweren, wieso man etwas wissen/machen möchte, anstatt einfach zu helfen oder zu schweigen. Wie Thomas es schon richtig gesagt hat, ich möchte es gerne und das sollte doch einfach als Grund akzeptiert werden  )


----------



## kursleiter (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kann ich in meine bereits bestandene Fischereiprüfung nachträglich nochmal ansehe*

Hallo fischer8888,

du kannst sicher in die von dir ausgefüllten Bögen nachträglich reinschauen. Hättest du nicht bestanden, so hätten sie dir sowieso das Ergebnis erklärt und im Protokoll vermerkt. Wenn du bestanden hast, dann bringst du zumindest mit deinem Besuch Abwechslung in den Alltag der Behörde.

Die Bediensteten freuen sich über deine Neugierde, denn die arbeiten gern. Jede Dienstleistung bereitet Arbeitsaufwand, den sie dir je nach Laune vielleicht mit einer saftigen Gebühr in Rechnung stellen. Fotokopien fertigen sie auch gegen Kopiergebühr an. Frage also bei deinem Anruf gleich einmal sicherheitshalber nach dem Preis der ganzen Aktion.

Behörden in meinem Bundesland sähen dich als Kunden, der einen Bearbeitungsauftrag erteilt - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die arbeiten mittlerweile als Profitcenter.

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## fischer8888 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kann ich in meine bereits bestandene Fischereiprüfung nachträglich nochmal ansehe*

Hallo Kursleiter,

vielen Dank für die Antwort, soweit die informationsreichste, problemlösendste und freundlichste Antwort. Du hörst dich sehr sicher an, was das ganze angeht, also sage ich mal damit, dass meine Frage hiermit beantwortet ist 

Eine Gebühr leiste ich selbstverständlich gerne, ist ja ein geben und nehmen, von daher alles im Rahmen.

Grüße,
der Fischer


----------

